# cheap and effective flatbands or tubes



## conor98 (May 26, 2013)

Does anyone know what bands flat or tubes i can get that are fairly cheap and effective and where from? I have a few slingshot frames and no bands to put on them  thanks in advance


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

There's a whole section on the forum that discusses this.

Check out the 'Bands and Tubes' section.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

If its super mega urgent go to clarks rubber or even better a physio therapist or sports med centre and you will get decent generic exersise bands pretty easily. . Sanctband is a good choice if available..
Other wise, get some tbg or hygenic latex and wait a bit longer for a thicker alternative. .


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

no suggestions of the top of my head but I will tell you not to buy Barnett's premade tube sets, they have no power and they do not last.


----------



## conor98 (May 26, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I have found physiotherapist offices or supply outlets a good source, although they do not always stock all the various colors.


----------

